# Paper Girls - Amazon Prime Video from 29 July 2022



## HareBrain (Jul 15, 2022)

I've seen virtually no buzz about this, and if it hadn't been for a single tweet about the trailer, I wouldn't have know it existed. I don't have Prime, but am hoping to watch this, maybe round a friend's house. For me it's a much bigger draw than the LOTR series.

Here's the trailer:






If you go to the YouTube page, you will note the very low ratio of like:watched for the trailer. This is undoubtedly because people downvote it thinking it's ripping off Stranger Things. In fact the comic book (to which it seems pretty faithful) predates the Netflix show. But things being as they are, I wouldn't mind betting that without ST's success, this wouldn't have got made, which is a shame as it was always worthy of an adaptation.

Anyway, is anybody planning to watch it? Has anyone else read the graphic novels?


----------



## nixie (Jul 15, 2022)

Will ve checking it out.


----------



## TomMazanec (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes, I just searched for this. The Wikipedia description of the comic it is based on seems promising...I love time travel.
Saw an add on my Amazon Prime while watching _Outer Range._


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 17, 2022)

TomMazanec said:


> I love time travel


I'm not usually a fan, but I do like the use of time travel in this. It has some pretty far-out future stuff. If they do the adaptation properly it will make _Stranger Things _seem pedestrian.


----------



## TomMazanec (Jul 17, 2022)

I know that can be a big "if", HareBrain, but here's hoping.


----------



## Parson (Jul 17, 2022)

I'll have to check this out, but my first impression of the trailer is that I would rather have a story about the Paper girls growing up in 1988.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 31, 2022)

Review from @Werthead sounds pretty good!









						Paper Girls: Season 1
					

November 1st, 1988. Erin Tieng starts her first-ever early morning paper round, to the distress of her over-protective mother. She meets th...




					thewertzone.blogspot.com


----------



## Bramandin (Jul 31, 2022)

I've seen a few advertisements, but nothing that got me interested.  What it is about?


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 31, 2022)

Bramandin said:


> What it is about?


Have you read the review?


----------



## Bramandin (Jul 31, 2022)

HareBrain said:


> Have you read the review?



I hadn't, but I just did and all I got was time-travel, based on a comic, and a bunch of actresses.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 31, 2022)

I read a few of the graphic novels and I think it's great. Can't wait to see it; I'll have to watch it at my mom's as I don't have Amazon Prime. She liked Stranger Things, so she'll probably like this.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 1, 2022)

I watched the first episode yesterday and was not impressed. It wouldn't be the first time I didn't get hooked until a few episodes in.


----------



## farntfar (Aug 1, 2022)

I felt the same, but I'll give it time to get going.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 3, 2022)

Parson said:


> I'll have to check this out, but my first impression of the trailer is that I would rather have a story about the Paper girls growing up in 1988.


Have you tried Derry Girls?


----------



## Parson (Aug 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Have you tried Derry Girls?


I haven't and "Dark Comedy" sounds perfectly dreadful to me. The capper is, I don't have Netflix.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2022)

Parson said:


> I haven't and "Dark Comedy" sounds perfectly dreadful to me. The capper is, I don't have Netflix.


Pity about Netflix. The suggestion was a bit flippant, but Derry Girls is really life- affirming, as well as being clever and very funny. Dark comedy is the last thing I would think of calling it.


----------



## Parson (Aug 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Pity about Netflix. The suggestion was a bit flippant, but Derry Girls is really life- affirming, as well as being clever and very funny. Dark comedy is the last thing I would think of calling it.


I was quoting the blurb I found googling _Derry Girls_. Now, life-affirming, clever, and very funny, sound right down my ally. But still no Netflix.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2022)

I've been watching this - found the first episode a little slow, second speeded things up, third episode really upped the pace even more. Then it slowed a moment to develop the characters a little more, speeded up again, and now I'm near the end.

So far it's actually a really enjoyable series - the ways its filmed is superb and the acting is absolutely brilliant. I was worried at first at how dark it might go, but aside from a lot of swearing it doesn't go anywhere nasty.

Looking forward to the last two episodes.


----------



## Parson (Aug 25, 2022)

@Brian G Turner thanks for your insight about _*Paper Girls. *_I'm more likely to give it a go now.


----------

